# The best looking dude here tbh



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

*@sensen i wish i had that lower 3rd tbh actual gigachad tbh it's ogre if you don't have a lower 3rd like his *


----------



## pisslord (Sep 12, 2019)

bro u r Kanye


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

pisslord said:


> bro u r Kanye





Kayne never philosophized so i'm more akin to a st


----------



## sadakiyo (Sep 12, 2019)

Does he looks better than salludon ?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

sadakiyo said:


> Does he looks better than salludon ?





As much as i hate to admit it yes


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

@samm735 mogs that dude (no offense)


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> As much as i hate to admit it yes


Wtf no


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IMO salludon mogs everybody out there, are you crazy op ?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 12, 2019)

Is he that guy with the high browridge


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Wtf no



he is ill imo


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> IMO salludon mogs everybody out there, are you crazy op ?





This is him




in this pic he mogs every body here is it frauded


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> @samm735 mogs that dude (no offense)


WHAT A LOWER THIRD


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> @samm735 mogs that dude (no offense)





Really disagree


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> This is him
> View attachment 111306
> in this pic he mogs every body here is it frauded



are you blind sir ? no offense


----------



## Mr manlet (Sep 12, 2019)

No clue why you guys worship salludon, looks generic af.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 12, 2019)

nigger wtf no


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> No clue why you guys worship salludon, looks generic af.



he basically looks like a morph, very unatural imo it's the opposite. and no flaws.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> are you blind sir ? no offense





Salludon is still the heavenly father it's just his lower 3rd is on another tier


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Salludon is still the heavenly father it's just his lower 3rd is on another tier



from what i see, samm mogs him. and i'm probably in the same tier as him imo in the chin comparizon.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> from what i see, samm mogs him. and i'm probably in the same tier as him imo in the chin comparizon.





Is that really that dude's avi ? if so then yes i agree but i thought it was a larp the thing looks like a straight up model


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Is that really that dude's avi ? if so then yes i agree but i thought it was a larp the thing looks like a straight up model



i think it's him, insane lower third my gad


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i think it's him, insane lower third my gad





I don't know i expected it to be a top paid model a larp if 1 wills i didn't think it's real if so yes he mogs everone here he is on the giga gods tier


----------



## Mr manlet (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> he basically looks like a morph, very unatural imo it's the opposite. and no flaws.


Yeah I see that shit everyday, I would never remember his face tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I don't know i expected it to be a top paid model a larp if 1 wills i didn't think it's real if so yes he mogs everone here he is on the giga gods tier



i won't say giga gods or anything, but truly chad without a doubt.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Yeah I see that shit everyday, I would never remember his face tbh.





Looks real to me


streege said:


> i won't say giga gods or anything, but truly chad without a doubt.








Fie but a gigachad atleast


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

my chin is a little bit more wide than the sensen's one, but he jaw mogs me hard, sad story :


----------



## ISIS=Sissies (Sep 12, 2019)

9 psl bbc


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

fuck i'd prefer having top tier jaw than chin.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> my chin is a little bit more wide than the sensen's one, but he jaw mogs me hard, sad story :






Yes i have a morph that kinda is similar but different


streege said:


> fuck i'd prefer having top tier jaw than chin.






Well yes jawline is where all the attraction is


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yes i have a morph that kinda is similar but different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


though, chin is the most dimorphic trait, way more than jaw.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> though, chin is the most dimorphic trait, way more than jaw.




It's more than wide jaw it's eye candy their is something eye candy about the jawline


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 12, 2019)

nigga u stupid?? all he has is that lowerthird, everything else is sub4


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> nigga u stupid?? all he has is that lowerthird, everything else is sub4




Lower 3rd>everything tbh minus eye area that is important


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> nigga u stupid?? all he has is that lowerthird, everything else is sub4



that's enough for putting a guy well above average.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Is that really that dude's avi ?


Yes 



samm735 said:


> will add an example, kinda retarded but should illustrate the effect lighting has
> 
> lighting can manipulate certain features based on the shadows that come from your bone structure for example, take here if i create shadows from my cheekbones it makes me look like im at a lower body fat than i am, excuse potato cam i broke my iphone a while ago now using shitty android
> 
> ...





samm735 said:


> im pretty sure I actually have a blue lightsaber somewhere in my house from when I was a kid lmao
> 
> JFL i found it
> View attachment 79963
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Lower 3rd>everything tbh minus eye area that is important



eye area mogs lower third because you can bimax lt, not eye area.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Yes





Fuck it's ogre for many men


streege said:


> eye area mogs lower third because you can bimax lt, not eye area.





True tbh buy you can never copy a unique jawline you could not mirror what this dude has naturally unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Yes



very gl sir


reptiles said:


> Fuck it's ogre for many men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a look at getlooksordiehardtrying


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> This is him
> View attachment 111306
> in this pic he mogs every body here is it frauded


I dunno, looks kinda fake to me.


----------



## x30001 (Sep 12, 2019)

What do people imagine me to look like?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> I dunno, looks kinda fake to me.





Damn brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> I dunno, looks kinda fake to me.


nah it's not


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> nah it's not




Wish i had that unique jawline i have a morph to see what i would look like holly fuck it's tragic


----------



## ISIS=Sissies (Sep 12, 2019)

The best looking "man" here is actually a Siberian husky


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Wish i had that unique jawline i have a morph to see what i would look like holly fuck it's tragic


mine is fine, but not top tier, it's worse than having a bad jawline since doc will never operate you, you'r fucked.


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> nah it's not


He must have ultra low bodyfat to get those cheeckbones to stick out like that, they just don't look quite natural to me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> He must have ultra low bodyfat to get those cheeckbones to stick out like that, they just don't look quite natural to me.



he is at 8/100 i believe


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> He must have ultra low bodyfat to get those cheeckbones to stick out like that, they just don't look quite natural to me.




Lucky cunt tbh


streege said:


> mine is fine, but not top tier, it's worse than having a bad jawline since doc will never operate you, you'r fucked.





Fucking blue pilled docs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Lucky cunt tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is what it is.
It's over to go to above 6 PSL even with surgery.


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Lucky cunt tbh


are you sure he didn't have surgery for that?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 12, 2019)

Here the best looking user I have ever seen on these forums


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> are you sure he didn't have surgery for that?





Actually i don't know i assumed it was natural


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> are you sure he didn't have surgery for that?



your woman version of yourself looks brillant, madam tbh tbh


medialcanthuscel said:


> Here the best looking user I have ever seen on these forums



looks like a metrosexual sir


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Here the best looking user I have ever seen on these forums





Looks to feminine still mogs me to tartarous and back but still to feminine to be in the gigagods tier


----------



## x30001 (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What do people imagine me to look like?


Hard to keep biting my tongue seeing threads like this because I'm not narcissistic and never want to put my face on here. But it's funny seeing people comparing themselves to each other because it's completely pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Hard to keep biting my tongue seeing threads like this because I'm not narcissistic and never want to put my face on here. But it's funny seeing people comparing themselves to each other because it's completely pointless.



show us your light, sir.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Hard to keep biting my tongue seeing threads like this because I'm not narcissistic and never want to put my face on here. But it's funny seeing people comparing themselves to each other because it's completely pointless.




We can all ascend tbh


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> your woman version of yourself looks brillant, madam tbh tbh
> 
> 
> looks like a metrosexual sir


haha, you mean my faceapp filter of me as a woman?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> haha, you mean my faceapp filter of me?



i've never seen you so yes the faceapp filter,looks like model tier.


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What do people imagine me to look like?


probably something like ur avi


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> haha, you mean my faceapp filter of me?





If you are attracted to the face app version of someone your into trannies ded serious


----------



## x30001 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> We can all ascend tbh


Yes, exactly! I'm here for improvement and insight. You can all improve yourselves compared to yourselves.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> What do people imagine me to look like?


tbh ngl


----------



## x30001 (Sep 12, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> probably something like ur avi


Nah


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Yes, exactly! I'm here for improvement and insight. You can all improve yourselves compared to yourselves.





Thing is what i have noticed is how can normies be so blue pilled


----------



## ISIS=Sissies (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> We can all ascend tbh


No


----------



## x30001 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> tbh ngl


Not at all.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

ISIS=Sissies said:


> No




Disagree hugely


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> tbh ngl


i mog


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> If you are attracted to the face app version of someone your into trannies ded serious


Nah, it does a better job than trannies. This actually looks a lot like my younger sister who is in H.S.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Nah, it does a better job than trannies. This actually looks a lot like my younger sister who is in H.S.





Wanna vomit but can't really that being said i really wish i wasn't attracted to women tbh well i'm not really unless their white that being said you can't fraud gender it's impossible


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i mog


are you sure?


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i've never seen you so yes the faceapp filter,looks like model tier.


thnks, so what would you rate "her" on the PSL scale just out of curiosity.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> are you sure?






Everthing mogs me dude


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> are you sure?



nah i've said nothing, he mogs me hard.


IAmNoSaint said:


> thnks, so what would you rate "her" on the PSL scale just out of curiosity.



according to my taste, and overall PSL i would say close to 6.5.


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Wanna vomit but can't really that being said i really wish i wasn't attracted to women tbh well i'm not really unless their white that being said you can't fraud gender it's impossible


Really, you wanna vomit. I actually think it is pretty funny. I expected the female "me" to look like some tranny and did it as a joke, then I was like, this is really weird, it actually does look like a woman.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Really, you wanna vomit. I actually think it is pretty funny. I expected the female "me" to look like some tranny and did it as a joke, then I was like, this is really weird, it actually does look like a woman.




Anything that resembles trannies kind of turns me off tbh i mean women in general do except white women which i will never get cause they only go for white dudes


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Anything that resembles trannies kind of turns me off tbh i mean women in general do except white women which i will never get cause they only go for white dudes


Well this isn't even a real person, it is a computer generated image you will never see irl. To me it is no different than a video game character girl made in Unreal Engine or something. What it seems to have done is of course change my hair, make my eyes a little bigger, lessen the brow ridge, made my chin a little narrower and my jawline a little more delicate, make my neck thinner, skin softer and remove my facial stubble, made my nose smaller and more delicate, maybe my cheekbones are a little less prominent but they are still there in the morph you can see the dark area around the eyes. This is also from when I was like 16 or so and I am 18 now. Anyway it is just a digital remorphing of the face with female features in a computer, as I said might as well be a video game character. 
But my dad thinks it is perverted and weird too when I showed him lol.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Well this isn't even a real person, it is a computer generated image you will never see irl. To me it is no different than a video game character girl made in Unreal Engine or something. What it seems to have done is of course change my hair, make my eyes a little bigger, lessen the brow ridge, made my chin a little narrower and my jawline a little more delicate, make my neck thinner, skin softer and remove my facial stubble, made my nose smaller and more delicate, maybe my cheekbones are a little less prominent but they are still there in the morph you can see the dark area around the eyes. This is also from when I was like 16 or so and I am 18 now. Anyway it is just a digital remorphing of the face with female features in a computer, as I said might as well be a video game character.
> But my dad thinks it is perverted and weird too when I showed him lol.






Not surprised tbh that is gay as fuck that being said face app truly is a miracle of technology


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> nah i've said nothing, he mogs me hard.
> 
> 
> according to my taste, and overall PSL i would say close to 6.5.


6.5 is model quality? I thought 6.5 was just a little above average.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

Now seriously, this is the best looking dude in the whole forum


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> 6.5 is model quality? I thought 6.5 was just a little above average.



6 PSL is like 1 in 20.
6.5 PSL is salludon tier madam.


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Not surprised tbh that is gay as fuck that being said face app truly is a miracle of technology


Haven't you ever secretly wondered what you would look like as a chick? It might give you an idea of how attractive you look to women if you see yourself as they see your guy version. And no I don't plan on transitioning, I just like playing around with this stuff. Maybe I am just not as creeped out about it as some, I am not the least bit homophobic and could care less what gays do with themselves.

And I don't want to show what I look like as a guy because I know this is an incel related site and I am still a little afraid to be doxxed by incel tears or something and have my life ruined.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> This is him
> View attachment 111306
> in this pic he mogs every body here is it frauded


Someone get this man a burger


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Now seriously, this is the best looking dude in the whole forum
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i'll cry because he probably jaw mogs me, kill me if it's the case sir.


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> 6 PSL is like 1 in 20.
> 6.5 PSL is salludon tier madam.


Okay, guess that would put me in solid stacy territory then haha


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> Someone get this man a burger





Bro starve max is legit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Okay, guess that would put me in solid stacy territory then haha



as for comparizon, i'm between 5 and 5.25 rn with 30/100 bf, so more or less 1 in 5.
Would you marry me with low bf madam ?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Haven't you ever secretly wondered what you would look like as a chick? It might give you an idea of how attractive you look to women if you see yourself as they see your guy version. And no I don't plan on transitioning, I just like playing around with this stuff. Maybe I am just not as creeped out about it as some, I am not the least bit homophobic and could care less what gays do with themselves.
> 
> And I don't want to show what I look like as a guy because I know this is an incel related site and I am still a little afraid to be doxxed by incel tears or something and have my life ruined.





Not homophobic just not into that stuff


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> as for comparizon, i'm between 5 and 5.25 rn with 30/100 bf, so more or less 1 in 5.
> Would you marry me with low bf madam ?


If I were a woman I would be a lesbian


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> If I were a woman I would be a lesbian





WOund't even imagine that tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> If I were a woman I would be a lesbian


fuck life madam


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i'll cry because he probably jaw mogs me, kill me if it's the case sir.


mog mog mog


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> mog mog mog





Looks like simone tbh what a gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> mog mog mog



i wish i mog his jaw tbh


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i wish i mog his jaw tbh


mog mog mog

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-mog-mog-mog-mog.9228/https://looksmax.org/threads/me-in-motion-im-a-8psl.8824/https://looksmax.org/threads/arceus-300-official-slayer-thread.8623/https://looksmax.org/threads/omg-me-and-my-classmate-black-pill.7083/


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> fuck life madam


I am sorry, but we can still be friends and you can still be there for me to cry on your shoulder when my abusive relationship doesn't work out and do errands for me and stuff.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> mog mog mog
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/i-mog-mog-mog-mog.9228/https://looksmax.org/threads/me-in-motion-im-a-8psl.8824/https://looksmax.org/threads/arceus-300-official-slayer-thread.8623/https://looksmax.org/threads/omg-me-and-my-classmate-black-pill.7083/





Mogs me


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> This is him
> View attachment 111306
> in this pic he mogs every body here is it frauded


only his chin seems to be good
rest average or bad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Mogs me


from his own words, i mog him, so it's such a blessing he is so humble.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> from his own words, i mog him, so it's such a blessing he is so humble.




Everthing mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> only his chin seems to be good
> rest average or bad



what about me sir ?


teenage pic ofc, i have a better lower third - slight - rn. 
Is it over sir ?


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> what about me sir ?
> 
> 
> teenage pic ofc, i have a better lower third - slight - rn.
> Is it over sir ?






Bleach skin or ogre


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> only his chin seems to be good
> rest average or bad



i chin mog him that's all i can do sir, he jaw mogs me hard, so his jawline is good tier imo


reptiles said:


> Bleach skin or ogre



women said they like tanned skin sir


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> i chin mog him that's all i can do sir, he jaw mogs me hard, so his jawline is good tier imo
> 
> 
> women said they like tanned skin sir





They are virtue signalling life is easier white trust me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> They are virtue signalling life is easier white trust me



but i quality skin mog white dudes sir


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 12, 2019)

D


reptiles said:


> Looks real to me
> 
> 
> View attachment 111321
> ...


Giga Chad, it's insane.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> but i quality skin mog white dudes sir





Okay then apparently tanned is okay


eyes said:


> D
> 
> Giga Chad, it's insane.





TBH


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

eyes said:


> D
> 
> Giga Chad, it's insane.



7 PSL tbh tbh


----------



## Bengt (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Bengt said:


> View attachment 111364





Fat man mogs me to hell and back


----------



## Bengt (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Fat man mogs me to hell and back







Indeed.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Bengt said:


> View attachment 111366
> 
> Indeed.





Everthing mogs me to hell and back


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Everthing mogs me to hell and back


it's over sir for you


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> 7 PSL tbh tbh


Actually ya around that area. If we take all around he mogs salludon, but salludon has amazing eyes(IMO top tier eyes) and more of an exotic look.
That dude just se me like the typical Chad.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> it's over sir for you




TBH


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

eyes said:


> Actually ya around that area. If we take all around he mogs salludon, but salludon has amazing eyes(IMO top tier eyes) and more of an exotic look.
> That dude just se me like the typical Chad.



Salludon mogs imo because he is unique, especially amongs pakistani.
And gandy's eye area.
Even his lower third is good-very good tier tbh.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> *@sensen i wish i had that lower 3rd tbh actual gigachad tbh it's ogre if you don't have a lower 3rd like his *


r u saying he mogs @Salludon


streege said:


> Salludon mogs imo because he is unique, especially amongs pakistani.
> And gandy's eye area.
> Even his lower third is good-very good tier tbh.


yes, people say he is psl 5 cuz he is paki. he looks arab ngl.
Would steal chad's gf in a second


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> r u saying he mogs @Salludon
> 
> yes, people say he is psl 5 cuz he is paki. he looks arab ngl.
> Would steal chad's gf in a second



i wish i hard mewed before sir


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> r u saying he mogs @Salludon
> 
> yes, people say he is psl 5 cuz he is paki. he looks arab ngl.
> Would steal chad's gf in a second






Unfortunately yes


----------



## dogapm123 (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> as for comparizon, i'm between 5 and 5.25 rn with 30/100 bf, so more or less 1 in 5.
> Would you marry me with low bf madam ?


Do you think I am a1\10 or 1\15


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

he looks arab,definitively, better than looking paki in the eyes of western tough


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

You guys really like that hollowed cheekbone look. From my life observation it seems guys who look a little more ordinary human but still have nice faces, like prime Leonardo Di Caprio types of guys, those guys are the biggest heartthrobs for women. It is like guys thinking that going to the gym, starting roids and becoming some muscle bound freak will get them all the girls, not true in my experience.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 12, 2019)

streege said:


> Salludon mogs imo because he is unique, especially amongs pakistani.
> And gandy's eye area.
> Even his lower third is good-very good tier tbh.


All around imo that dude still mogs, but if we take into the consideration the uniqueness and top tier eye area, ya guess salludon mogs.
Modeling is about uniqueness after all.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> Do you think I am a1\10 or 1\15


i would say 1/10-11 rn. 
but i need to see you at 10/100 bf, and it depends the country. in western you'll be around that. May be in turkey you'r like 1 in 15 because turkish male are mostly ugly tbh


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> You guys really like that hollowed cheekbone look. From my life observation it seems guys who look a little more ordinary human but still have nice faces, like prime Leonardo Di Caprio types of guys, those guys are the biggest heartthrobs for women. It is like guys thinking that going to the gym, starting roids and becoming some muscle bound freak will get them all the girls, not true in my experience.





Leo had godly hollow cheeks same with brad pitt they also had these heavenly looks


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

Compare Leo and Brad to these guys






see the difference? Brad and Leo have nice cheekbones but they are still human looking.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> View attachment 111372
> View attachment 111373
> View attachment 111374
> Compare Leo and Brad to these guys
> ...





Fuck why do the first 2 look so damn ugly ? ded serious your cherry picking let me show you actual prime leo and pitt 








See godly lower 3rd with decent hollow cheeks.

And






You see you cherry picked from a bad angle this is how they naturally look the natural gigachads in the wild


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Fuck why do the first 2 look so damn ugly ? ded serious your cherry picking let me show you actual prime leo and pitt
> 
> 
> View attachment 111380
> ...


Not arguing about the lower third, and even you said "decent" hollow cheeks. Having decent hollow cheeks is nice, but the guys you are referring to in this thread have freakishly huge hollow cheeks. It is like the difference between a guy with a nicely toned and athletic body, like a swimmers body, which women definitely appreciate, and a roided up freakishly looking mucle body like a professional body builder. Women prefer the former, many men think women prefer the latter. I like to think I have some idea of how women think, I have had lots of girlfriends and a sister as well. But you are correct about face being more important to a woman than a mans body. The main reason IMO for men to look toned is so the features of their face are maximized. But not so much that it looks fake. Sorry but at least the first guy looks like he had surgery and is just unnatural.






again compare with your own pics...


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Not arguing about the lower third, and even you said "decent" hollow cheeks. Having decent hollow cheeks is nice, but the guys you are referring to in this thread have freakishly huge hollow cheeks. It is like the difference between a guy with a nicely toned and athletic body, like a swimmers body, which women definitely appreciate, and a roided up freakishly looking mucle body like a professional body builder. Women prefer the former, many men think women prefer the latter. I like to think I have some idea of how women think, I have had lots of girlfriends and a sister as well. But you are correct about face being more important to a woman than a mans body. The main reason IMO for men to look toned is so the features of their face are maximized. But not so much that it looks fake. Sorry but at least the first guy looks like he had surgery and is just unnatural.





Does this look natural


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

Anyway I have to get to class now...


reptiles said:


> Does this look natural
> View attachment 111394


No


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

IAmNoSaint said:


> Anyway I have to get to class now...
> 
> No





Fuck this kiked world


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Looks like simone tbh what a gigachad


I always thought arcbrah looked like nessman.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 12, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I always thought arcbrah looked like nessman.





Lucky fuck tbh


----------



## IAmNoSaint (Sep 12, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Fuck this kiked world


What do you hope to accomplish anyway by making fake pics of yourself? If you put them in a tinder profile even if they are ultra realistic, you might get matches but you will never get the girl in bed with you. If you agree to meet her and she sees you are not like in the profile pic it isn't gonna happen for you, so what is the point exactly?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 12, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Here the best looking user I have ever seen on these forums


Holy fuck he looksmaxxed hard. @Alarico8 what did u do exactly?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 12, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Holy fuck he looksmaxxed hard. @Alarico8 what did u do exactly?



he is trannymaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 13, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Holy fuck he looksmaxxed hard. @Alarico8 what did u do exactly?


Lost weight

It's pretty underwhelming tbh. I have a good eye area and good harmony on a 6'4" body so it was always going to work out. If you want a true looksmaxing ascension I'm not the place to look.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 16, 2019)

This is the best looking dude here:


----------

